
Show HN: PingPal – Track Habits with Friends - joway
https://pp.elsetech.io/
======
joway
Hey, HN!

I'm an iOS developer, who lives in an unhealthy life before. One day, I
noticed that I need to build some healthy habits since I found my body is not
as strong as before. But it's hard for me to stick it alone. So I create the
PingPal app to let my friends could push me to stick to my habits every day.
On the other hand, they also start to build some good habits with me when they
see my progress.

Thus, I found that I may create something useful, and it could help more
people who cannot stick to good habits to join this community to track your
daily progress with your friends.

Hope you will like PingPal app!

Download(iOS Only): [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/pingpal-habit-
tracker/id149298...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/pingpal-habit-
tracker/id1492980905)

